# New photos on www.TeamWetDog.com



## elsapo (Apr 29, 2005)

I've posted all new stuff on Team Wet Dog, so please feel free to check it out -- as always, comments and criticisms are welcome and appreciated.

Robert Walton 

Team Wet Dog


----------



## hobbes28 (Apr 29, 2005)

Wow.  You are a very artistic person.  Welcome to the forum and I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------

